# twins measuring different



## shobbs

ok soi went for my 3rd scan on sunday and twins are measuring 6 days apart, 

from the beginning theyve measured apart but wondered if this has happened to anyone else and both babies been ok


1st scan: baby a measuring 5 weeks,baby b measuring 5 weeks 5 days (5days apart)

2nd scan: baby a measuring 7 weeks 4, baby b measuring 8 weeks (3days apart)

3rd scan: baby a measuring 10weeks 5, baby b measuring 11 weeks 3 (5days apart)


----------



## drsquid

mine were identical in size in the begining and are now 1-2 days apart. when it is worrisome is when the growth of one drops off. it sounds like it has been totally consistent. they are within the standard deviation for dating (ie it is never dead on, but rather plus minus a certain number of days). if your two are fraternal that basically means you have 2 completly different individuals in there who will grow at their own rates. since it looks like they have both grown normally (just not exactly the same as each other) it is likely no big deal. of course talk to your docs but if they havent brought it up im sure they arent worried


----------



## shobbs

The sonographer did ask if they were always not the same I did say that they have been 5 days, then 3 days and then 5 days again.

She could see I was worried and said its possible to implant later and that the smaller baby is consistent with its date minus 1 day and the bigger baby is consistent with its dates just 2 days ahead. 

She said they look good for each of there own dates but because there in that stage between 11-12 weeks where they look totally different is will be noticeable 

There's about 1cm difference between them plus lil one is in a much smaller sac that also has me worried


----------



## Anidae

Hi Shobbs,

Glad to hear both babes are doing well! At my scan at 7+3 mine measured about 3 or 4 days apart, I can't remember. I was worried but the sonographer, who is very experienced and looked after my in my previous pregnancy (she's private) said that over 10 days different would be cause for concern as there is a great margin for error with measuring CRL as at an early stage the baby is just so small even mms measured incorrectly will totally throw out your dates and then when they're bigger they can stretch/curl, giving margin for error again.



For example I had a scan 2 days ago, I was bang on 11 weeks but they said baby A was 12 weeks exactly and baby B 11+6. Which I think is strange!


I hope so much that all is fine, and im sure it is! You reslly dont have such a difference and as already said theyre both growing consistently with their own growth curve!

oh and one of mine has a significantly smaller sack too, but they're both doing as well as can be!! Here's my scan pic from 2 days ago! Post us yours! Xxx

https://i691.photobucket.com/albums/vv272/Charliedae/photo-20.jpg


----------



## shobbs

https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/71179BE4-B1A1-4B42-BADF-19B1DDB79557-300-0000001F55DE74A6.jpg

https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/9F96DC10-91D3-4DA3-A848-C5CB3A0D8E97-300-0000001F5C8DA515.jpg

https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/FD50CDDC-B61B-4CE2-9EF2-73B81D205A89-300-0000001F653DBAFF.jpg


My mate is 11 weeks 3 days and hers looks exactly like my lil one I think between 11-12 weeks is there biggest transformation 

I'll also add my sons scan photo as I'm sure hi sac was on the small side but only just realised

https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/1CBDCF1A-AE89-4999-AAA6-F8857D56C2DD-300-00000020BC28EB59.jpg


----------



## ttc1soon

Mine started out where B was one day smaller than A, the second scan Baby A was measuring 3 days ahead while Baby B was measuing on track, and at the third scan Baby A was a whole week ahead while Baby B was still measuring on track. They said its something to watch since A keeps getting bigger but nothing to worry about. When a Baby starts measuring behind a lot is when they might start to worry but just a couple of days isn't a big deal. Also Baby B's sac was measuring two weeks behind, they don't measure it anymore but you can still tell it is a lot smaller than Baby A's but they said since the baby is growing fine its nothing to worry about either.


----------



## shobbs

The smaller baby is only measuring a day behind and bigger baby is 2 days ahead.

Its good to hear other positive stories mr google only likes to say bad things :(


----------



## jogami

Mine always measured apart hun, I wouldn't worry :hugs:


----------



## shobbs

Awh I really hope so since I had a miscarriage last year I've been a complete worry tot, everything worries me and I always think negative of everything x


----------



## Twin34mom

My girls measured a week apart throughout the entire pregnancy. Baby A was always bigger than Baby B. They were born at 35 weeks 4 days, and they were both fine. They were just small. Baby B was 3lbs 15 oz, and Baby A was 5lbs 4oz. They are now eleven weeks old, and they are doing wonderfully--no complications or problems with either of them. My doctors always told me that they just didn't want more than a 20% discordance in their weight. There were times where my girls were close to the 20%, and it would stress me out--but there was no reason to. I did a lot of research, and I found a lot of twins measure apart during the entire pregnancy without any problems/complications. Plus, remember there is room for error in the sonograms. They aren't 100% accurate. Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy!!


----------



## Cabbage

My twins were different sizes from about 20 weeks and only last week twin 2 caught up and now they are measuring just 2oz apart. There is no problem with twins being different sizes once the discordance doesn't go above 20%.


----------



## Anidae

Wow your scan pictures are beautiful, so much clearer than mine!! They're perfect and when you put it like ones 1 day behind and ones 2 days ahead, they're clearly both doing really really well!!! Xx


----------



## shobbs

Twin 1 measuring 12 weeks 4

https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/E7D5F46D-C60D-4234-921A-DF969DFB75C6-1418-000000F4AF25E56C.jpg

Twin 2 measuring 11 weeks 6 

https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/00CC0124-F2A0-4C5B-8274-882628D3B209-1418-000000F4AE239D70.jpg

There still around 2 days ahead Of each of there own growing line which is ok

The sonographer did say that twin b is in a smaller sac with less fluid but they will keep an eye on it, she also said it is within normal range but as twin a is in a larger sac they'll keep an eye on it. I'm so worried something is wrong :'(


----------



## Cabbage

shobbs said:


> Twin 1 measuring 12 weeks 4
> 
> https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/E7D5F46D-C60D-4234-921A-DF969DFB75C6-1418-000000F4AF25E56C.jpg
> 
> Twin 2 measuring 11 weeks 6
> 
> https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/00CC0124-F2A0-4C5B-8274-882628D3B209-1418-000000F4AE239D70.jpg
> 
> There still around 2 days ahead Of each of there own growing line which is ok
> 
> The sonographer did say that twin b is in a smaller sac with less fluid but they will keep an eye on it, she also said it is within normal range but as twin a is in a larger sac they'll keep an eye on it. I'm so worried something is wrong :'(

Don't be worried. There was a massive discrepancy in fluid with my twins since week 20 
Twin 1 DVP: 6cm
Twin 2 DVP: 1.2cm
It corrected itself the last couple of weeks and now they have the same fluid size in their sacs. 

What I did was drink lots of water and Ensure Plus Protein shakes twice daily. Either that, or make sure you eat a high as possible protein diet. Make sure your iron and folic acid intake is high as well. Get as much rest as possible too.

It will correct itself.


----------



## LoveSeel

My twins were measuring the same at 11 weeks. Then at 16 weeks our boy was measuring 2 days behind, and our girl was measuring 2 days behind him. The doctor didn't seem concerned at all.


----------

